# Trapping hogs with coil spring leg traps?



## flyfisher1 (Apr 9, 2014)

I knew it was just a matter of time before it happened but our property now has hogs for the first time ever, as far as I'm aware.  Besides sitting out all night waiting to sniper rifle them or springing for materials to buy/build a full blown cage type trap, I'm looking to make use of what I already have.   Maybe this is a dumb question but I figured I'd ask....

Does anyone use coil spring leg traps to trap hogs?  If so,  what is the recommended size?  I've got some MB-550s I've set several times for coyote and beaver, I'd imagine they would work for the smaller size hogs?  What would be the best type of set to use, ex. dirt hole, flat set, etc?  I figure as long as it stinks like nastiness they would be attracted?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 11, 2014)

The way a hog's hoof is shaped, I'd say you'd have a hard time trying to keep one in a foothold trap. You'd definitely need something considerably bigger than a 550, and it's probably not legal anyway.


----------



## R and D (Apr 11, 2014)

Last year I caught about a 60lb sow in a mb550 by the back hoof....wasn't on purpose, it must have just stepped on the wrong spot


----------



## flyfisher1 (Apr 11, 2014)

NCHillbilly said:


> The way a hog's hoof is shaped, I'd say you'd have a hard time trying to keep one in a foothold trap. You'd definitely need something considerably bigger than a 550, and it's probably not legal anyway.



I guess you are right, it doesn't sound very effective with the shape of their feet.  I didn't realize there were "illegal hog traps"... I figured anything goes when it comes to trapping hogs whether it be type of bait or type of trap used...


----------



## Milkman (Apr 11, 2014)

flyfisher1 said:


> I knew it was just a matter of time before it happened but our property now has hogs for the first time ever, as far as I'm aware.  Besides sitting out all night waiting to sniper rifle them or springing for materials to buy/build a full blown cage type trap, I'm looking to make use of what I already have.   Maybe this is a dumb question but I figured I'd ask....
> 
> Does anyone use coil spring leg traps to trap hogs?  If so,  what is the recommended size?  I've got some MB-550s I've set several times for coyote and beaver, I'd imagine they would work for the smaller size hogs?  What would be the best type of set to use, ex. dirt hole, flat set, etc?  I figure as long as it stinks like nastiness they would be attracted?



The big problem with trapping is frequency of checking the trap(s). Trapping ethics requires this.  If you are a considerable distance away it just isn't practical to trap. 

I assume you have cameras out.  Are they seeing the pigs in daylight?  Is there any sort of repeat frequency in the camera sightings?   With any luck feeder set at about that time of day will get you a shot or two. 

Dead pig = good pig


----------



## critterslayer (Apr 13, 2014)

Here ya go! there's a video out there that shows them good. I believe they are a sponsor of southern boyz outdoors.
http://holdahawg.com/index.php/what-is-a-holdahawg-snaretrap


----------



## StewartHunter (May 30, 2014)

critterslayer said:


> Here ya go! there's a video out there that shows them good. I believe they are a sponsor of southern boyz outdoors.
> http://holdahawg.com/index.php/what-is-a-holdahawg-snaretrap



Aren't snares illegal in GA for anything but beaver (10ft of water)?


----------

